# Connect Netgear ReadyNAS to Bolt



## john52il (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi,
I need help connecting my Bolt to my new ReadyNAS, no one at Tivo gives me the same answer as the next person. Do I need an eSATA cable? Can they communicate with ethernet connections only? Exactly what eSATA cable do I need if I do need one? I have been spinning my wheels on this for weeks now, please, someone who has done this, tell me exactly what physical connections I need.
Thank you very much,

John


----------



## clay.autery (Feb 3, 2018)

john52il said:


> Hi,
> I need help connecting my Bolt to my new ReadyNAS, no one at Tivo gives me the same answer as the next person. Do I need an eSATA cable? Can they communicate with ethernet connections only? Exactly what eSATA cable do I need if I do need one? I have been spinning my wheels on this for weeks now, please, someone who has done this, tell me exactly what physical connections I need.
> Thank you very much,
> 
> John


You can connect them together however you want, but they will not be able to talk for SURE under the Hydra interface. If you downgrade to the OLD interface, you might be able to get them to talk via Ethernet/TCP/IP with the help of a lot of extra software..... for backup only of non-copy protected video.

You will never be able to stream from the ReadyNAS to the Bolt.


----------



## john52il (Jul 7, 2002)

Thank you, Clay. I had the ReadyNAS connected through my router and ethernet and the Bolt never recognized the external storage. So, I take it you are saying that the idea of having shows on the external drive and watching them as I watch other content on my Tivo is never going to happen. I guess I'd like to know what the "lot of extra software" refers to exactly. I am perplexed as to why external space is even considered an option at this point. Btw, I am running the old interface, not Hydra.


----------



## clay.autery (Feb 3, 2018)

I read and studied this sight for weeks to answer all the same questions.

External storage is not really an option. You can increase the internal drive size to 3 or 4 Terabytes relatively easily. I did both on my extra Bolts before finally deciding to use an 8TB 3.5" WD Red drive in a hacked external enclosure, connected by a long SATA cable to my Bolt.

Eventually, I will complete a new enclosure/power supply combo to house the completed assembly with a proper thermal design.

All the answers are here.... a lot of them are in my Documenting My Bolt Experiences thread.... 

If you decide to go with the internal Tosh 3TB drive upgrade or the 4 TB Seagate drive upgrade route, I have drives for you that have already been tested and made ready which have only a few hours on them.


----------



## john52il (Jul 7, 2002)

clay.autery said:


> I read and studied this sight for weeks to answer all the same questions.
> 
> External storage is not really an option. You can increase the internal drive size to 3 or 4 Terabytes relatively easily. I did both on my extra Bolts before finally deciding to use an 8TB 3.5" WD Red drive in a hacked external enclosure, connected by a long SATA cable to my Bolt.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Clay. let me sort out the useless mess I've created and I'll probably take one off your hands.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

john52il said:


> Hi,
> I need help connecting my Bolt to my new ReadyNAS, no one at Tivo gives me the same answer as the next person. Do I need an eSATA cable? Can they communicate with ethernet connections only? Exactly what eSATA cable do I need if I do need one? I have been spinning my wheels on this for weeks now, please, someone who has done this, tell me exactly what physical connections I need.
> Thank you very much,
> 
> John


A couple of questions. Are you wanting to connect it as an internal drive or external drive to the Bolt. Or are you wanting to use the TiVo backup function of the ReadyNAS via the network and then view view shows backed up on the ReadyNAS by streaming back to your Bolt?.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

john52il said:


> ...*I need help connecting my Bolt to my new ReadyNAS*, no one at Tivo gives me the same answer as the next person...


Whenever I see "ReadyNAS" mentioned, TCF UserID @dianebrat is the first thing that comes to my mind. 

Do a TCF SEARCH on "ReadyNAS" with her UserID and read all about it. 



john52il said:


> ...*Do I need an eSATA cable?* Can they communicate with ethernet connections only? Exactly what eSATA cable do I need if I do need one? I have been spinning my wheels on this for weeks now, please, someone who has done this, tell me exactly what physical connections I need...


FORGET that there are eSATA and USB connectors on the back panel of TiVo units. For additional storage:
Swap in a bigger HDD internally.
Setup a NAS (or spare PC), offload with kmttg to .mpg, .srt, .txt, .edl files and view with StreamBaby (or Plex).
Build a 'Frankenstein' (3.5" External HDD connected through a hole drilled in TiVo case to internal SATA connector).
Is your 'new' ReadyNAS still within your 'Return Window'? 


dianebrat said:


> Considering that it was 2 years of "it's not us" from Tivo when the Bolt was released *I have very little hope we'll ever see the ReadyNAS working with Hydra*, customer support won't have anything to add, they didn't before.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

FWIW I just confirmed that the ReadyNAS series that has Tivo support still works fine with units running the Gen3 experience and 20.7.4.RC30
It does not work with the VOX/Hydra experience and probably never will since they don't support the transfers used in the ReadyNAS that are based on the old SDUI from the S3 units.

Thanks for the shoutout @ClearToLand


----------



## Skanter123 (Feb 28, 2015)

I just spoke to a Tivo tech support person - she said they support Ready NAS but no longer the WD My Expander (which I have). Is it a mistake trying my WD eSata to see what happens?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Skanter123 said:


> I just spoke to a Tivo tech support person - she said they support Ready NAS but no longer the WD My Expander (which I have). Is it a mistake trying my WD eSata to see what happens?


If you look at every thread on the external drives the same data appears, they work ok for some people, but when they fail you lose everything on the box and they're only 1TB max, I STRONGLY recommend that you review the other threads.
External Optional Drive
TiVo.com has the "Western Digital My Book AV DVR Expander 1TB"
If you're using a smaller drive Tivo the #1 recommendation is open it up and replace the drive with a 3TB Toshiba.

As far as the ReadyNAS line goes, it's supported only in NON-Hydra machines, and their definition of "support" on the ReadyNAS is amusing, for 2 years after initial Bolt release, Bolt's would not connect and Tivo said it was a Netgear issue, and Netgear said it was a Tivo issue, then magically with a Tivo OS update on the Bolt they started working again.


----------



## Skanter123 (Feb 28, 2015)

I understand, replacing the drive is a better idea, but I just got the box and it woud void the warranty - I usually wait until warranty period is over befor making mods. Again, the WD Sata drive worked perfectly on my Premier for years with no issues whatsoever, so I might give it a try.

As far as “losing everything” - I mostly record temporary events like tennis matches, baseball games and a few movies- I don’t save a huge amount of data. With the advent of streaming less space is needed, i.e. HBO GO eliminates need for recording it. One T is probably enough anyway - I rarely went over 50% of the 1.5T of storage I had.

What do you guys save on your devices that requires so much storge space?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

The Walking Dead is over 100 Episodes now...

-KP


----------



## Bolt+crazy (Apr 24, 2018)

dianebrat said:


> FWIW I just confirmed that the ReadyNAS series that has Tivo support still works fine with units running the Gen3 experience and 20.7.4.RC30
> It does not work with the VOX/Hydra experience and probably never will since they don't support the transfers used in the ReadyNAS that are based on the old SDUI from the S3 units.
> 
> Thanks for the shoutout @ClearToLand


did i just read that Bolt now works with Readynas????


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Bolt+crazy said:


> did i just read that Bolt now works with Readynas????


If you have TE3/Encore/20.7.4.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Bolt+crazy said:


> did i just read that Bolt now works with Readynas????


It has for a while, as long as you use the "classic" interface not Hydra, I doubt you'll see it ever work on Hydra. (however if @TiVo_Ted ever wants to give me a birthday present.. hint hint..)


----------



## Bolt+crazy (Apr 24, 2018)

thanks you for the info,is the classic inter face what's in the box? I am a newbe to this.


----------



## scoombs (Jun 23, 2002)

Not sure if the ReadyNAS 6.9.3 release addresses Hydra as part of "newer TiVo Device"

"TiVo Server “fast transport” option for newer TiVo Device compatibility"


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Bolt+crazy said:


> thanks you for the info,is the classic inter face what's in the box? I am a newbe to this.


Hydra or "new Tivo experience" comes stock on Vox boxes with the microphone button on the remote.
Classic is the blue based environment that's been around for a long long time.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

scoombs said:


> Not sure if the ReadyNAS 6.9.3 release addresses Hydra as part of "newer TiVo Device"
> 
> "TiVo Server "fast transport" option for newer TiVo Device compatibility"


I'll have to let you know, but I doubt it, the limitation wasn't "fast transport" files it was the OS.


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

Just checking up on this thread. I'm about to pull the trigger on a ReadyNas 214 box for other reasons but wanted to find out where things are now on this.
1 - Tivo Bolt with Hydra interface (it upgraded when it put it online the first time in Jan and left it) 
2 - Tivo Romio Plus with Hydra interface

Will either of the systems be able to connect to the ReadyNas for backup and playback of recordings?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

zand94 said:


> Just checking up on this thread. I'm about to pull the trigger on a ReadyNas 214 box for other reasons but wanted to find out where things are now on this.
> 1 - Tivo Bolt with Hydra interface (it upgraded when it put it online the first time in Jan and left it)
> 2 - Tivo Romio Plus with Hydra interface
> 
> Will either of the systems be able to connect to the ReadyNas for backup and playback of recordings?


Unlikely.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

zand94 said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a ReadyNas 214


Might want to wait until Cyber Monday. Last year, I bought a RN214 for $300 only to find later that the RN212 was something like $168 on Cyber Monday.

It is pretty cool with a NOT Hydra Roamio Basic (Antenna). Set things up on the ReadyNas And the Tivo website and it just works. Well, a minor glitch, if electricity blips during a TiVo recording resulting 2 files, it will only copy one. Think that has happened maybe twice over the past year. Oh well. It will Not back up copy protected shows. Can only select one file at a time to restore.

The ReadyNas works nicely as a DLNA music file server with a Sony receiver and Sony Music Center software on a tablet. It is the most reliable way to pay music files I have used.

On the other hand, I have never actually used it to restore a show and watch the show. Just tested it and it worked fine. With occasional months of Netflix and Amazon Prime and Hulu I have not wanted to.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

zand94 said:


> Just checking up on this thread. I'm about to pull the trigger on a ReadyNas 214 box for other reasons but wanted to find out where things are now on this.
> 1 - Tivo Bolt with Hydra interface (it upgraded when it put it online the first time in Jan and left it)
> 2 - Tivo Romio Plus with Hydra interface
> 
> Will either of the systems be able to connect to the ReadyNas for backup and playback of recordings?


Nope, Hydra/Mira has had zero support for the ReadyNAS software hooks, the ReadyNAS can't back it up, nor can it play anything from the ReadyNAS and I sincerely doubt that support will ever be added.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

ReadyNAS Users - got a minute? [130 Views, 0 Replies, 3+ Months...]

*kmttg & pyTiVo* vs ReadyNAS; MPEG-2 vs H.264; PS vs TS*​


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ClearToLand said:


> ReadyNAS Users - got a minute? [130 Views, 0 Replies, 3+ Months...]
> 
> *kmttg & pyTiVo* vs ReadyNAS; MPEG-2 vs H.264; PS vs TS*​


Most of those answers are already in this and the other ReadyNAS thread, this is only 2 pages so you should be able to review and then ask if you need clarification, but in general the ReadyNAS is a simple system with almost no customization and the answer to most of your questions in the other orphaned thread are "no it doesn't do that"


----------



## e30mpwrd (Jan 16, 2003)

Apologies for resurrecting an old thread, but my bolt +'s hard drive just failed (I got the blinking lights of death). Tivo is sending out a new one, but of course all my recordings are lost. I want to look at a NAS based backup solution. At this point is there any reason to buy a Netgear ReadyNAS? If not, I'll buy a Synology NAS and I guess use pyTivo to manually back it up?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

e30mpwrd said:


> Apologies for resurrecting an old thread, but my bolt +'s hard drive just failed (I got the blinking lights of death). Tivo is sending out a new one, but of course all my recordings are lost. I want to look at a NAS based backup solution. At this point is there any reason to buy a Netgear ReadyNAS? If not, I'll buy a Synology NAS and I guess use pyTivo to manually back it up?


If you have TE3 machines and would like automatic backups of KUID shows the ReadyNAS units still work fine, that's a decent reason to consider.


----------



## e30mpwrd (Jan 16, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> If you have TE3 machines and would like automatic backups of KUID shows the ReadyNAS units still work fine, that's a decent reason to consider.


Thanks. Just got my refurb bolt + last night, which is TE4. My wife hates TE4 and would love to revert to TE3, but I don't think that's an option (is it)? Sorry, but what's a KUID show?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

e30mpwrd said:


> Thanks. Just got my refurb bolt + last night, which is TE4. My wife hates TE4 and would love to revert to TE3, but I don't think that's an option (is it)? Sorry, but what's a KUID show?


The WAF is key to household happiness! A sidegrade to TE3 is definitely possible. Most of what's in this thread applies to Bolts too: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

e30mpwrd said:


> Thanks. Just got my refurb bolt + last night, which is TE4. My wife hates TE4 and would love to revert to TE3, but I don't think that's an option (is it)? Sorry, but what's a KUID show?


KUID = Keep Until I Delete
That's the flag that the ReadyNAS uses to copy things into the backup folders.
as @Pokemon_Dad says it's no big deal to revert to TE3 on a Bolt+ but it will wipe the contents so you want to do it before you have recordings you care about or if you've backed them up.


----------



## e30mpwrd (Jan 16, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> KUID = Keep Until I Delete
> That's the flag that the ReadyNAS uses to copy things into the backup folders.
> as @Pokemon_Dad says it's no big deal to revert to TE3 on a Bolt+ but it will wipe the contents so you want to do it before you have recordings you care about or if you've backed them up.


 Thank you! I decided to order the ReadyNAS. TBD whether I downgrade to TE3, but I may well do so.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> If you have TE3 machines and would like automatic backups of KUID shows the ReadyNAS units still work fine, that's a decent reason to consider.





e30mpwrd said:


> Thank you! I decided to order the ReadyNAS. TBD whether I downgrade to TE3, but I may well do so.


As Diane indicated, you have to be using TE3 for the ReadyNAS to work (it won't work with TE4).

Scott


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I have used ReadyNAS for years with S3 and Roamios just fine. 

My Bolt+ Non-Hydra will only back up to ReadyNAS and not see in the devices list (can’t stream). 

I have ReadyNAS Duo and Ultra, neither work for Bolt streaming (backup works)

Is there a certain ReadyNAS that has only worked?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

FiosUser said:


> I have used ReadyNAS for years with S3 and Roamios just fine.
> 
> My Bolt+ Non-Hydra will only back up to ReadyNAS and not see in the devices list (can't stream).
> 
> ...


Older ReadyNAS units such as the 204 and its generation work fine, later units if they support ReadyNAS OS 6.x, if you're seeing it in the Roamios its set up right, my Bolt+ works fine.
They do not stream, they show up at the bottom of your devices list and need to transfer the programs.
You also need to set the ReadyNAS up by scanning for your Tivos and input the MAC in the ReadyNAS configuration options.
They have worked for everything TE3 including Roamio and Bolt for me.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

Appreciate the thinking here.

In ReadyNAS FrontView Section, I have all the media access keys added and activated all the TiVos.

In Roamios, the ReadyNAS appears in the Devices list and My Shows lists.
In Bolt+, the ReadyNAS does not appear.

On the ReadyNAS volume itself, I can see where shows have been archived from the Bolt+ into the ReadyNAS.

For some reason, the ReadyNAS will not appear in the Bolt+ screens, but it looks like it should so I'm trying to narrow down my specific configuration issue then.

My Bolt+ software version is: 20.7.4b.RC3-USC-11-849
My ReadyNAS Ultra 2 Firmware is: 4.2.31
Same network, Ethernet, Non-Hydra, Media Access Key is entered, Lifetime service

I've activated and deactivated and reactivated the Bolt+ in ReadyNAS front view.
I've rebooted the Bolt+
ReadyNAS shows healthy

Not sure if there is anything else I'm missing or not considering


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

FiosUser said:


> My Bolt+ software version is: 20.7.4b.RC3-USC-11-849
> My ReadyNAS Ultra 2 Firmware is: 4.2.31
> Same network, Ethernet, Non-Hydra, Media Access Key is entered, Lifetime service


I'm thinking the OS is the issue, I recall there were some Bolt differences at one time and a Tivo update resolved it, but I've always been at current ReadyNAS OS levels, and I notice that ReadyNAS OS 6.x is unofficially available for your device.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks! I guess that was what I was suspecting too, but didn't want to believe it. To unofficially upgrade from 4.x to 6.x it looks like I would have to do multiple local successive upgrades in a row to work my way up there (if I read Netgear pages right). I might need to instead just try for a new OS 6.x ReadyNAS (it is about time to)...

But......
TiVo Edge is coming to my house I think within the year though...and if that will be Hydra based then maybe I should focus instead on getting all my .Tivo files converted to .mpg for Plex to use. (and use in Bolt in the meantime)

I'm assuming TiVo really just wants us to use Plex? Like this:
Edge/Bolt *-->* backup to ReadyNAS *-->* kmttg decode to .mpg onto ReadyNAS *-->* Plex sees .mpg *-->* Edge/Bolt uses Plex

Why we earn the big...bucks/joy of tech changes/pain of tech changes/etc.


----------



## spicyvelveetas (Mar 2, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> I'm thinking the OS is the issue, I recall there were some Bolt differences at one time and a Tivo update resolved it, but I've always been at current ReadyNAS OS levels, and I notice that ReadyNAS OS 6.x is unofficially available for your device.


Has anyone had any luck with ReadyNAS devices with the latest OS 6.10 ish version and the TE4? Haven't seen any updates here in a while. I really would like a backup capability for my Bolt+ that recent was updated to TE4 after a nasty HDD crash


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

spicyvelveetas said:


> Has anyone had any luck with ReadyNAS devices with the latest OS 6.10 ish version and the TE4? Haven't seen any updates here in a while. I really would like a backup capability for my Bolt+ that recent was updated to TE4 after a nasty HDD crash


No, the ReadyNAS plugins for Tivo do not work with TE4 nor would I expect to have them updated to do that in the future.


----------

